# Fir Trim Stain?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got 900lf of C grade fir
bead board to install on a 
porch ceiling.
I'm looking for tips on which 
oil based stains, conditioners....
whatever.
It is my hope to give the HOs
enough advice to let them
fell comfortable doing it themselves
before I do the install.
It is my sincere hope to get 
nary a drop of stain on my own hands. :clap:
The lady of the house is an
artist, and I have had less than
happy experiences pleasing them
in the past (color wise.)
I'd like to point them toward
SW, or box store products so that
they can do this over the weekend
and I can make a buck nailing it
up next week. :thumbsup:
Thanks. :notworthy

ADD:
What would the pros think
of using a deck stain,
like Sikkens?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I would see if you could get them to stain it before putting it up. 

Or, maybe they have some airless skills and don't mind sanding above their head for 20-30 minutes at a time.

Alcohol toner, light sand, stain, lacquer, lacquer, lacquer all applied airless to make it deep and pretty.

Or home depot behr deck stain. Preferably a dark color hand brushed to make sure the lap marks are as thick and visible as possible. Did you look away? That's a lap mark. Would you like another? Would you like another?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Metro M & L said:


> I would see if you could get them to stain it before putting it up.
> .......


That *was* the general idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

As this is the painting section, have them hire one (Ok backside covered for the moment)

Actually I like the Behr stain (oh I am so going to pay for that...) - I would probably go with the water based - the oil version takes about three days to stop being tacky

Have them lay them out on sawhorses & stain all sides - make sure they do the backs first & then flip over after an hour (or more) and finish them off

Just have them use a foam roller just as wide as the boards & they should run the last pass as continuously as possible


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought I put in too much
detail......:laughing:

I'm gonna set them up with 
a pair of 16' long horses.
(love those Trojan legs:thumbsup
That should let them do it in two
batches (90 pcs 1X4X10').
Water base on fir sounds scary.
I think it would raise grain
like a fur coat?
After I got past the initial
stupid picture in my head,
I think I'm leaning towards the
Sikkens semi-trans Cetol.
Unless someone has persuasive
reasons not?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have stained Fir with a water based before and had good results. Of couse it was a 100 year old door that got top coated with a secret formula that I concocted.

Never stained that mixed fir/pine 1x4 beadboard from Menards yet. Painted it several times, never stained.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sikkens Cetol


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ..........
> Never stained that mixed fir/pine 1x4 beadboard from Menards yet. Painted it several times, never stained.


This is C grade fir, straight up,
from Carter-Lee. (75¢lf)
Flat sawn, but pretty as a picture!



Leo G said:


> Sikkens Cetol


:thumbsup:
The master has confirmed
my thinking. :laughing:
:notworthy


Thanks, that should be easy
for them (as long as they don't
let it pool), and she will still 
get to see her pretty grain. :thumbup:

Any idea how long they should
wait to varnish?
I'm thinking, tell them a week
in this humidity.
I e-mailed Sikkens, since I can't 
see anything in the TDS.

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

As of now, Sikkens techie 
is telling me no varnish.
He says if they want a satin,
It's the three coat deal with
Cetol1 and Cetol23. :sad:
That is 24 hours between coats
and 24 hours before install! 
I just wrote back to make sure
he understands it's a ceiling
not a deck.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like his "final answer." :laughing:

*"Doesn’t matter if its a ceiling we don’t recommend to apply any product over SRD. *
_AkzoNobel Decorative Paints, USA
Sikkens Wood Finishes
117 Brush St.
Pontiac, MI 48341_
http://www.nam.sikkens.com
_This message, including any attachments, may be confidential and privileged. If you are not an intended recipient, please notify the sender and delete and destroy this message, including any back-up copies. Please refer to www.akzonobel.com/legal-entities for further legal information regarding the sending entity_*"*

Ain't gonna happen.
If she wants a satin, looks like conditioner 
and MinWax for them.
1gal Cetol1 @ $60, 2gal Cetol23 @ $68.....
:w00t: :no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK then. Try this for a satin top coat. It is waterborne and dries fast. You can apply it by spray or brush. It comes in satin. Here is the stain, also water based. I used this on a door and it is on it 3rd year and still looks good.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Leo G said:


> OK then. Try this for a satin top coat. It is waterborne and dries fast. You can apply it by spray or brush. It comes in satin. Here is the stain, also water based. I used this on a door and it is on it 3rd year and still looks good.


Closest place is Cleveland?
They want to get it done over
the weekend, and $120 plus shipping?
I'll let them think about it.
Thanks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I used the minwax?? Waterbased antique walnut on my back exterior door. Old door, fir. I top coated it with ( I cant say here in the general area)


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I dont help Hoosiers








Or anyone else for that matter


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll need help! :laughing:
Got 15 minutes to get to
DIL's birthday dinner....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Neo, check PM


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Neo, check PM


 Oh god ........... I feel the gay jokes rising in me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

neolitic said:


> Closest place is Cleveland?
> They want to get it done over
> the weekend, and $120 plus shipping?
> I'll let them think about it.
> Thanks.


Outdoor finish ain't cheap. You expect it to last about 5-7 years without much maintenance, you don't want it to peel or fade. Tell them Behr has a nice stain and MinWax has a good Spar Urethane. Then run like hell cause it'll last for about 1 year.

I have a bench outside that I have to finish every single year because I used MinWax Spar Urethane. 

Spend the money once. Unless of course you want a job every year to refinish this ceiling.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Oh god ........... I feel the gay jokes rising in me.


 
Hey there!!


----------

